# Help For Heroes 4 balls / auction items



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

If anyone can get 4 ball vouchers for the H4H charity auction at Camberley Heath, could they post details on here. Last year we had a huge response, and some were sold on the day, and some on the forum. The amount raised from these 4 balls was a major part of the grand total.

We are also looking for other items such as clubs, bags, balls etc, which could either be auctioned or used as raffle prizes. If everyone playing could bring a raffle prize that would be fantastic, as the raffle is another good earner !

Any queries please post on here or drop me a pm.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2016)

Rich,

1 x 4 ball for The Hotchkin course @ Woodhall Spa.

Can be used on a weekend as well.


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Rich,

1 x 4 ball for The Hotchkin course @ Woodhall Spa.

Can be used on a weekend as well.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Glyn. I know I can always rely on you.:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 6, 2016)

If it's possible to have auctions on the forum, prior to the main event, that would be great.


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			If it's possible to have auctions on the forum, prior to the main event, that would be great.
		
Click to expand...

 We normally put the auction items on the forum first, with some being sold on the forum and some on the day. If you are not attending the day you can leave a bid with me, and I can bid on your behalf. It also speeds up the auction as we having a starting bid.

This seems to work well, and guarantees the highest bids.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 6, 2016)

richart said:



			We normally put the auction items on the forum first, with some being sold on the forum and some on the day. If you are not attending the day you can leave a bid with me, and I can bid on your behalf. It also speeds up the auction as we having a starting bid.

This seems to work well, and guarantees the highest bids.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect! :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2016)

Should have a fourball from Leighton for you Rich


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Should have a fourball from Leighton for you Rich
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 6, 2016)

As previously mentioned

I have a 2016 Open Flag with the autographs of The Winner, Mr Stenson, Jim Furyk, Billy Horschel, Monty, BEEF & JB Holmes
Which I will donate to the auction


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			As previously mentioned

I have a 2016 Open Flag with the autographs of The Winner, Mr Stenson, Jim Furyk, Billy Horschel, Monty, BEEF & JB Holmes
Which I will donate to the auction 

Click to expand...

 Fantastic Phil.:thup:


----------



## JamesR (Sep 6, 2016)

Any specific requirements (summer months, weekends etc) or just see whatever the club can do?


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Any specific requirements (summer months, weekends etc) or just see whatever the club can do?
		
Click to expand...

 The best vouchers are for 12 months as that then covers next summer. Six month vouchers only really cover the winter.

We are grateful for any vouchers though, as we have always been able to sell them.


----------



## richart (Sep 7, 2016)

Just to let everyone know, Greg (GB72) usually contacts the manufacturers for us, and over the years has managed to obtain some fantastic auction items. This year due to heavy family commitments he has been unable to take on this role. 

Robin (Fish) has kindly volunteered to step into the breach, and will be using Greg's contacts to see what he can come up with. Thanks to Greg for all his help in the past, and to Robin for taking on the task.

I would ask that forumers who are going to bring auction prizes or raffle prizes, do this from their own sources rather than contact manufacturers direct. We do not want to be seen to bombarding them with requests.

Raffle prizes can just be brought along on the day, but if you do have anything worth auctioning let me know. We like to put these items on the forum first, and finish the auction on the day. This means we get the best bids and you do not need to be playing the day to get a chance of bidding. I will bid on anyones behalf that is not playing at Camberley, if you pm me with your maximum bid before the auction.

Any queries please just ask.

Rich


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2016)

Rich,

I'll try to get your, sorry, the usual 4 ball voucher at Cuddington.


----------



## richart (Sep 7, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Rich,

I'll try to get your, sorry, the usual 4 ball voucher at Cuddington. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks Richard, and I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 8, 2016)

I've got two 4 ball vouchers coming from my home course, Whickham GC.

There's been a lot of work done to the course and club since last year namely:-


Two new holes being brought into play
New Short game area
New 3 bay driving range
Extensive work done on the greens, vast improvement


Course is now a par 71 and in great condition.

Got feelers out for more vouchers as per last year but not heard anything back as yet.


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 8, 2016)

Can Golf Monthly help us out?


----------



## Fish (Sep 8, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Can Golf Monthly help us out?
		
Click to expand...

They do a hell of a lot for us, this is a free platform for us all to promote and sell through but that aside, Mike & his team are extremely supportive.


----------



## Fish (Sep 8, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			I've got two 4 ball vouchers coming from my home course, Whickham GC.

There's been a lot of work done to the course and club since last year namely:-


Two new holes being brought into play
New Short game area
New 3 bay driving range
Extensive work done on the greens, vast improvement


Course is now a par 71 and in great condition.

Got feelers out for more vouchers as per last year but not heard anything back as yet.
		
Click to expand...

Good man &#128077;


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			They do a hell of a lot for us, this is a free platform for us all to promote and sell through but that aside, Mike & his team are extremely supportive.
		
Click to expand...

 Very true, and over the years GM (Mike) have provided some fantastic auction items.

This thread is more of an appeal to forumers to see what they can come up with. Have a word with your club, or drop a few local ones a line to see if they will support the day. There is nothing to lose in asking.

We also had some fantastic second hand clubs, including some lovely putters last year, which raised a significant amount at the auction, and on the forum. If you have a club you are not using, and think it might raise a few bob let me know.:thup:


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Rich,

I know you want solutions not questions, and i'm confident Fish has it in hand.

but has someone contacted the Mid-Am tour? maybe they would donate a couple of places to one of their events in memory of Rick? 

just a thought


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Hi Rich,

I know you want solutions not questions, and i'm confident Fish has it in hand.

but has someone contacted the Mid-Am tour? maybe they would donate a couple of places to one of their events in memory of Rick? 

just a thought
		
Click to expand...

I know some of the guys and will touch base with them, I have spoken loosely about something similar to a couple of them so hopefully we'll have something on the table in the near future.


----------



## Fish (Sep 10, 2016)

richart said:



			This thread is more of an appeal to forumers to see what they can come up with. Have a word with your club, or drop a few local ones a line to see if they will support the day. There is nothing to lose in asking.

We also had some fantastic second hand clubs, including some lovely putters last year, which raised a significant amount at the auction, and on the forum. If you have a club you are not using, and think it might raise a few bob let me know.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Most of you will be visiting your clubs over the weekend so can you please enquire about obtaining a fourball voucher, they are a huge part of the money that is raised, or raffle prizes of any size/value or something from your Pro that we can auction. 

It goes without saying that all donors will receive copious amounts of kudos on here and other social media platforms for their support :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2016)

Callaway Bag secured and being posted to Robin..

It's a hot one....&#128565;&#128565;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Callaway Bag secured and being posted to Robin..

It's a hot one....&#128565;&#128565;&#128536;&#128536;
		
Click to expand...

Top man Ian :thup:

I will announce some of the fantastic items that have been secured soon, I'm still getting replies from decision makers who are/were on holiday so I'm hopeful of a late rush, in fact whilst writing this I had another positive response.

It is tough at the moment, these manufacturers receive endless requests for donations and many now have their own chosen in-house charities rather than entertain any external donations at all, but whilst we may have lost a couple of long standing supporters, we have gained some new ones and got back some we lost prior, so all-in-all, I hope to have a decent swag bag to relinquish you of all your hard earned  

All donors will receive copious amounts of kudos through as many social media platforms as possible in respect of their support towards us, so if there's any reading this from behind those twitching curtains, please feel free to contact me and join in :smirk:


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Hi Rich,

I know you want solutions not questions, and i'm confident Fish has it in hand.

but has someone contacted the Mid-Am tour? maybe they would donate a couple of places to one of their events in memory of Rick? 

just a thought
		
Click to expand...

Good idea Sam. Robin is following this up.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a signed Lee Westwood shirt to donate


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have a signed Lee Westwood shirt to donate
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that Martin.:thup:


----------



## GB72 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just thought I would post a quick apology and explanation as to why I cannot help this year. I lost my father earlier in the year and the family have set up a memorial trust in his name to help children through education and young adults through apprenticeships. It is unfortunate that the launch event is very close to the Help for Heroes day and I have to try and find auction items for the trust fund raiser. However much I would like to, I simply cannot devote the time that both events need and, in this instance, family has come first. 
I am more than confident that Fish can do an even better job than has been done in the past and I have given him all of my prime contacts who have supported the event every year. I have not touched any of those contacts when it comes to finding items for my own fund raiser, it would just not be right, they belong to the Help For Heroes Day. 
As was mentioned earlier, companies as a whole as well as sports clubs and not just those in the golf industry have moved on to supporting one or two charities each year rather than a number of small events and so finding items has got increasingly difficult. There is also the fact that celebrity endorsed events have that glitz and glamour that even Fish cannot provide. With that in mind, please always remember those companies that do give their continued support when it comes to those important golfing purchases. 
Wishing everyone involved the best for this year. 

Greg


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 13, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Just thought I would post a quick apology and explanation as to why I cannot help this year. I lost my father earlier in the year and the family have set up a memorial trust in his name to help children through education and young adults through apprenticeships. It is unfortunate that the launch event is very close to the Help for Heroes day and I have to try and find auction items for the trust fund raiser. However much I would like to, I simply cannot devote the time that both events need and, in this instance, family has come first. 
I am more than confident that Fish can do an even better job than has been done in the past and I have given him all of my prime contacts who have supported the event every year. I have not touched any of those contacts when it comes to finding items for my own fund raiser, it would just not be right, they belong to the Help For Heroes Day. 
As was mentioned earlier, companies as a whole as well as sports clubs and not just those in the golf industry have moved on to supporting one or two charities each year rather than a number of small events and so finding items has got increasingly difficult. There is also the fact that celebrity endorsed events have that glitz and glamour that even Fish cannot provide. With that in mind, please always remember those companies that do give their continued support when it comes to those important golfing purchases. 
Wishing everyone involved the best for this year. 

Greg
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your loss Greg but I'm sure everyone involved in the HFH will understand and wish you all the best in raising lots of money for the trust.

The auction table has always been full with quality products and I know a lot of that was down to you.

We have an able deputy in Fish and I'm sure he will be giving it his best.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry to hear about your loss Greg but I'm sure everyone involved in the HFH will understand and wish you all the best in raising lots of money for the trust.

The auction table has always been full with quality products and I know a lot of that was down to you.

We have an able deputy in Fish and I'm sure he will be giving it his best.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## JamesR (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a Ping B60 putter like the above which can go into the auction - only used a couple of times as it's one I won at client's golf day


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2016)

JamesR said:



View attachment 20768


I have a Ping B60 putter like the above which can go into the auction - only used a couple of times as it's one I won at client's golf day
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2016)

Our very own Tiger will host a 3-ball at Ipswich Golf Club in the Spring, dependent on who they are and if they behave themselves (that's me out), he'll buy lunch also :thup:

Thanks buddy


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			Our very own Tiger will host a 3-ball at Ipswich Golf Club in the Spring, dependent on who they are and if they behave themselves (that's me out), he'll buy lunch also :thup:

Thanks buddy 

Click to expand...

No problem &#128515;. Doesn't have to be Spring can be Summer if preferred &#128077;


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2016)

Tiger said:



			No problem &#128515;. Doesn't have to be Spring can be Summer if preferred &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for the support Tiger. You are a proper gent.:thup:


----------



## wookie (Sep 13, 2016)

Usual fourball for Army secured.


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2016)

wookie said:



			Usual fourball for Army secured.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Simon.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 14, 2016)

Big :thup: to Irip (IAN)

He has kindly offered a 3-ball at his club, being Burhill in Surrey.

It would need to be on a weekday and can be on either course, Ian will happily cover the 3 guest fees & host the lucky winners making up the fourball himself and will also shout a round of drinks after the round.  Ian is an Artisan so it would be in his club not the main club.

Thank you Ian :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 15, 2016)

There's a pattern forming, so keep sending me the PM's guys :thup:

Andy (Junior) is offering to host a 3-ball for the auction at the excellent St Annes old Links, which I must have another go at, but hopefully in drier weather than last time.

Anyway, the winners he states will sadly have to put up with himself for the round to make up the fourball, but believe me, he's a joy to watch :smirk:

The round would have to be a weekday or a Sunday as he only has a country membership, which makes it an even greater gesture. 

Some info to whet the appetite; 

Founded in 1901, St Annes Old Links is one of the finest Championship Links courses on the North West coast.
&#12288;
Forthcoming major events include the Boys' Home Internationals in early August 2017, the UK Seniors Golf Association North West Championship at the end of August 2017 and last but not least - they are proud to be selected by the R&A to host the Final Open Qualifying July 2018 and for the following 3 years until 2021.&#12288;

www.stannesoldlinks.com

Thanks Andy :clap:


----------



## Fish (Sep 15, 2016)

A big sloppy kiss to Dave (Virtuocity) who has just sent me a 4-ball voucher :thup:

The voucher covers 59 clubs/courses up and down the country, Scotland & Wales.

Although the voucher expires at the ends of March 2017, there is such a fantastic choice of quality courses on the list that playing over the winter won't be an issue.

*Scotland*

Macdonald Cardrona - Macdonald Spey Valley - Westerwood

*The North*

Marriott Hollins Hall â€“ Marriott Worlsey Park â€“ Macdonald Portal â€“ Macdonald Linden Hall â€“ Herons Reach â€“ Rockliffe Hall â€“ Hunley GC â€“ Forest Pines â€“ Mottram Hall â€“ Slaley Hall â€“ Oulton Hall â€“ Aldwark Manor â€“ Ramside Hall â€“ Louth GC â€“ Bolton GC â€“ Aintree Golf Centre

*The East*

Marriott Sprowston Manor â€“ Dunston Hall â€“ Thorpeness GC

*Midlands*

Marriott Breadsall Priory â€“ MacDonald Hill Valley â€“ Collingtree Park â€“ Stonebridge â€“ The Abbey Hotel â€“ The Nottinghamshire â€“ The Welcombe â€“ Cambridge Hotel & GC â€“ Belton Woods â€“ Helidon Lakes â€“ Telford - Boldmere â€“ Harborne Church Farm â€“ Hatchford Brook â€“ Hill Top â€“ Pype Hayes â€“ Lickey Hills â€“ Cocks Moors Woods

*Wales/Bristol*

Marriott St Pierre - Langland Bay â€“ Ashburnham â€“ The Vale â€“ Cardiff GC

*South*

Marriott Meon Valley â€“ Marriott Tudor Park â€“ Wokefield Park â€“ Broke Hill GC â€“ Chelsfield Lakes GC â€“ Surrey National â€“ The Addington â€“ Westerham â€“ Woldingham â€“ Goodwood â€“ Kingswood â€“ Farleigh â€“ Cranleigh â€“ Old Thorns - Cobtree Manor Park â€“ Dibden Hollingbury Park â€“ Southampton City - Barnehurst â€“ Bromley â€“ High Elms â€“ Orpington - Waterhall

Spoilt for choice


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			There's a pattern forming, so keep sending me the PM's guys :thup:

Andy (Junior) is offering to host a 3-ball for the auction at the excellent St Annes old Links, which I must have another go at, but hopefully in drier weather than last time.

Anyway, the winners he states will sadly have to put up with himself for the round to make up the fourball, but believe me, he's a joy to watch :smirk:

The round would have to be a weekday or a Sunday as he only has a country membership, which makes it an even greater gesture. 

Some info to whet the appetite; 

Founded in 1901, St Annes Old Links is one of the finest Championship Links courses on the North West coast.
&#12288;
Forthcoming major events include the Boys' Home Internationals in early August 2017, the UK Seniors Golf Association North West Championship at the end of August 2017 and last but not least - they are proud to be selected by the R&A to host the Final Open Qualifying July 2018 and for the following 3 years until 2021.&#12288;

www.stannesoldlinks.com

Thanks Andy :clap:
		
Click to expand...

 Tempted by this on just to see the putting legend in action again.

Thanks Andy very generous.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			Big :thup: to Irip (IAN)

He has kindly offered a 3-ball at his club, being Burhill in Surrey.

It would need to be on a weekday and can be on either course, Ian will happily cover the 3 guest fees & host the lucky winners making up the fourball himself and will also shout a round of drinks after the round.  Ian is an Artisan so it would be in his club not the main club.

Thank you Ian :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Ian very generous. Burhill has two lovely courses.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			A big sloppy kiss to Dave (Virtuocity) who has just sent me a 4-ball voucher :thup:

The voucher covers 59 clubs/courses up and down the country, Scotland & Wales.

Although the voucher expires at the ends of March 2017, there is such a fantastic choice of quality courses on the list that playing over the winter won't be an issue.

*Scotland*

Macdonald Cardrona - Macdonald Spey Valley - Westerwood

*The North*

Marriott Hollins Hall â€“ Marriott Worlsey Park â€“ Macdonald Portal â€“ Macdonald Linden Hall â€“ Herons Reach â€“ Rockliffe Hall â€“ Hunley GC â€“ Forest Pines â€“ Mottram Hall â€“ Slaley Hall â€“ Oulton Hall â€“ Aldwark Manor â€“ Ramside Hall â€“ Louth GC â€“ Bolton GC â€“ Aintree Golf Centre

*The East*

Marriott Sprowston Manor â€“ Dunston Hall â€“ Thorpeness GC

*Midlands*

Marriott Breadsall Priory â€“ MacDonald Hill Valley â€“ Collingtree Park â€“ Stonebridge â€“ The Abbey Hotel â€“ The Nottinghamshire â€“ The Welcombe â€“ Cambridge Hotel & GC â€“ Belton Woods â€“ Helidon Lakes â€“ Telford - Boldmere â€“ Harborne Church Farm â€“ Hatchford Brook â€“ Hill Top â€“ Pype Hayes â€“ Lickey Hills â€“ Cocks Moors Woods

*Wales/Bristol*

Marriott St Pierre - Langland Bay â€“ Ashburnham â€“ The Vale â€“ Cardiff GC

*South*

Marriott Meon Valley â€“ Marriott Tudor Park â€“ Wokefield Park â€“ Broke Hill GC â€“ Chelsfield Lakes GC â€“ Surrey National â€“ The Addington â€“ Westerham â€“ Woldingham â€“ Goodwood â€“ Kingswood â€“ Farleigh â€“ Cranleigh â€“ Old Thorns - Cobtree Manor Park â€“ Dibden Hollingbury Park â€“ Southampton City - Barnehurst â€“ Bromley â€“ High Elms â€“ Orpington - Waterhall

Spoilt for choice 

Click to expand...

Thanks Dave very generous. Always fancied playing Goodwood.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			A big sloppy kiss to Dave (Virtuocity)
		
Click to expand...

Can I retract the voucher?


----------



## paulw4701 (Sep 15, 2016)

I'll. Put up the same voucher as last year a 3 ball at swinley forest to play as my guests


----------



## irip (Sep 15, 2016)

Richart/fish

Are we bidding on the whole 3 or 4 ball or just one place in the group.


----------



## Fish (Sep 15, 2016)

irip said:



			Richart/fish

Are we bidding on the whole 3 or 4 ball or just one place in the group.
		
Click to expand...

You bid on the voucher for the 3 or fourball, for those members that have kindly offered to host 3 guests, I'll make up a dummy voucher for them with the donors contact details on.


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			I'll. Put up the same voucher as last year a 3 ball at swinley forest to play as my guests
		
Click to expand...

 That is great Paul. Seems like there are a few on the forum that would like to play Swinley. It is a fantastic course.:thup:


----------



## paulw4701 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes rich need to sort out last years highest bidders round lol


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

Another :thup: to Iain (NWJocko) who is also kindly offering a 3-ball to join him at the fantastic Fairhaven Golf Club which is a favorite of mine, and he'll even throw in lunch, who said our Scottish cousins are tight 

Any day could be taken with enough notice, Saturday's are mainly comp days until around 3pm in the main season so this is a very open and flexible invite.  

This round could be doubled up with Andy's (Juniors) 3-ball at SAOL, a little consortium of 3 golfers could bid on both vouchers and make a trip of it for a couple (or more) days of golf along the Fylde coast :fore:

http://www.fairhavengolfclub.co.uk/

Thanks Iain :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2016)

I'd offer to host 3 players at Cooden Beach if I thought anybody would bid on it....


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'd offer to host 3 players at Cooden Beach if I thought anybody would bid on it....

Click to expand...

Is that a confirmed offer?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Is that a confirmed offer?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate
:thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'd offer to host 3 players at Cooden Beach if I thought anybody would bid on it....

Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Is that a confirmed offer?
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Yes mate
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Full details of this will follow in the next 24hrs :thup:


----------



## JamesR (Sep 16, 2016)

Yesterday I won a prize at a client's golf day that I'm not too bothered about for myself.
I haven't read the full details, but it's something like an overnight stay in a Hotel in Cumbria and a distillery tour.
I think it's a red letter days type experience.

Would this be of any interest - perhaps someone can use it to get brownie points with the other half?


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Yesterday I won a prize at a client's golf day that I'm not too bothered about for myself.
I haven't read the full details, but it's something like an overnight stay in a Hotel in Cumbria and a distillery tour.
I think it's a red letter days type experience.

Would this be of any interest - perhaps someone can use it to get brownie points with the other half?
		
Click to expand...

That's excellent James, thank you :thup:

Donations for the auction/raffles do not need to be golf related, I'm sure we all have other interests away from the golf course, so, anything that helps raise any funds towards Help for Heroes on our charity golf day is more than welcome


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 16, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Yesterday I won a prize at a client's golf day that I'm not too bothered about for myself.
I haven't read the full details, but it's something like an overnight stay in a Hotel in Cumbria and a distillery tour.
I think it's a red letter days type experience.

Would this be of any interest - perhaps someone can use it to get brownie points with the other half?
		
Click to expand...

Top man :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Yes rich need to sort out last years highest bidders round lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

I would like to publicly thank Galvin Green for supporting and sending 2 great items for us to auction on our forth coming day at Camberley Heath.  Galvin Green have been very good to us over the years and I hope that they will continue to do so, even though the current climate is very tough and exchange rates are not very favourable for our European manufacturers and suppliers.

A full description of each item will soon be listed in the For Sale section to start the auction process which enables those not attending to bid, this also gives us a good starting point on the day which speeds things up.  

Should anyone wish to leave a silent bid, then please PM either myself or Richard and we will happily bid on your behalf.







I'm sure you'd all like to join me in thanking Galvin Green for their support..


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

Rob (Smiffy) has kindly donated a 3-ball to join him at Cooden Beach Golf Club :thup:

I travel all the way down from the Midlands at least once a year to this course as I really enjoy it and Bexhill on Sea in general.

There are no restrictions on the dates or times to play other than it's not available on a Saturday, it's just a case of arranging it direct with Rob with plenty of notice to arrange the round as he works (allegedly) for a living.

He'll even shout for lunch and probably roll you 1 up afterwards 

Thanks Rob, top geezer :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'd offer to host 3 players at Cooden Beach if I thought anybody would bid on it....

Click to expand...

 Cheers Rob. I am sure we will get a lot of bids just to play with you. Generous offer old boy.:thup:

Thanks to NWJocko. Another very generous offer.

Big thanks to JamesR as well. As Robin said auction items do not need to be golf related. Perhaps add a game at Silloth as well as the distillery tour though.


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

Stevel1969 (guess his real name :smirk: ) has kindly donated a 3-ball to join him at Scotscraig Golf Club :thup:

Next year it will be Scotcraigs bicentenary so this will be an opportunity to play the world's 13th oldest club in its 200th year 

Steve will also shout for lunch and as he works shifts he is pretty flexible when it comes to arranging the round. 

Thanks Steve, it's great to have some Scottish courses in the mix :clap:


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Stevel1969 (guess his real name :smirk: ) has kindly donated a 3-ball to join him at Scotscraig Golf Club :thup:

Next year it will be Scotcraigs bicentenary so this will be an opportunity to play the world's 13th oldest club in its 200th year 

Steve will also shout for lunch and as he works shifts he is pretty flexible when it comes to arranging the round. 

Thanks Steve, it's great to have some Scottish courses in the mix :clap:
		
Click to expand...

 I always knew he was a good lad. Another cracking course that I am sure will be very popular with forumers. Cheers Steve.:cheers:


----------



## JamesR (Sep 16, 2016)

richart said:



			Big thanks to JamesR as well. As Robin said auction items do not need to be golf related. *Perhaps add a game at Silloth as well as the distillery tour though*.

Click to expand...

Never, thought of that. I might keep it and do just that - sorry H4H's Richard's suggestions just done you out of some fundraising!
:whoo:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh what the hell.......I'll chuck in a 2 ball at Broadstone with the lovely Louise and a bellend member. Losers pay for the curry  

Make it a weekend anytime from Spring onwards?


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Oh what the hell.......I'll chuck in a 2 ball at Broadstone with the lovely Louise and a bellend member. Losers pay for the curry  

Make it a weekend anytime from Spring onwards?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Gordon :thup:


Nearer the time I will be making up dummy vouchers for these guest rounds so I will be in touch with you all for contact details, please don't PM me now, it's hard enough keeping my PM's free at the moment without any more incoming.

Thanks everyone, keep them coming....:smirk:


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Stevel1969 (guess his real name :smirk: ) has kindly donated a 3-ball to join him at Scotscraig Golf Club :thup:

Next year it will be Scotcraigs bicentenary so this will be an opportunity to play the world's 13th oldest club in its 200th year 

Steve will also shout for lunch and as he works shifts he is pretty flexible when it comes to arranging the round. 

Thanks Steve, it's great to have some Scottish courses in the mix :clap:
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			I always knew he was a good lad. Another cracking course that I am sure will be very popular with forumers. Cheers Steve.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem lads keep up the good work :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Stevel1969 (guess his real name :smirk: ) has kindly donated a 3-ball to join him at Scotscraig Golf Club :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 16, 2016)

When will all these items hit the For Sale section?


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			When will all these items hit the For Sale section?
		
Click to expand...

The start of October Dave, gives everyone a chance to start saving for them :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			When will all these items hit the For Sale section?
		
Click to expand...

The lure of Cooden is getting to you isn't it Geezer??????


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2016)

Quick update on some of the auction items and 2/3/4 balls we have been offered so far. Hopefully will whet your appetites !!

2016 Open flag signed by Stenson amongst others (Philthefragger)
Everton Shirt
2 Tickets Merseyside derby, either end !!
Callaway Tour bag (Imurg)
Lee Westwood signed shirt (Homer)
Ping B60 putter (JamesR)
'Red letter day' Cumbria, hotel plus distillery tour (JamesR - too late to take it back my friend.)
Galvin Green windstopper (large) Fish
Galvin Green polo (large) Fish


2/3/4 balls

2 ball Broadstone with Thelma and Louise. (Drive4Show)

3 ball Ipswich (Purdis Heath) plus lunch (Tiger)
3 ball Burhill, either course, plus drinks afterwards (Irip)
3 ball St Annes Old Links (Junior)
3 ball Swinley Forest (Paulw4701)
3 ball Fairhaven plus lunch (NWJocko)
3 ball Cooden Beach (Smiffy)
3 ball Scotscraig plus lunch (Steve1969)

4 ball Woodhall Spa, Hotchkin (Lincoln Quaker)
4 ball Leighton Buzzard (Liverpoolphil)
4 ball Army Club (wookie)
4 ball voucher covering 59 courses (Virtuocity)
4 ball Whickham X 2 (Khamelion)

If I have missed anything posted above please let me know.

Full details of the above, and other auction items we receive will be posted in separate threads, at the beginning of October.


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

I would like to publicly thank Vice Golf & Helge for supporting our day and sending 5 great items for us to auction/raffle on our forth coming day at Camberley Heath. 

Vice Golf are quite new to us all, although quite a few of us are now playing with their balls on a regular basis and some have even bought their caps, umbrellas and towels with repeat orders.

I hope that they will continue to support us even though the current climate is very tough and exchange rates are not very favourable for our European manufacturers and suppliers.




A full description of each item will soon be listed in the For Sale section to start the auction process which enables those not attending to bid, this also gives us a good starting point on the day which speeds things up, although some of these items may make up some raffles prizes, such as the selection of balls which we could split into sleeves. 

Should anyone wish to leave any silent bids on any of the items in Richarts list or what will continue to be announced leading up to the day, then please PM either myself or Richard and we will happily bid on your behalf if you can't attend the event.

I'm sure you'd all like to join me in thanking Vice Golf for their support and generosity....:clap:


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			The lure of Cooden is getting to you isn't it Geezer??????
		
Click to expand...

Hold me back.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2016)

richart said:



			If I have missed anything posted above please let me know..
		
Click to expand...

I did say I would include lunch.
To be waited on by the lovely Jade...


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I did say I would include lunch.
To be waited on by the lovely Jade...

Click to expand...

I did mention you'd shout for lunch, however, there was no mention of Jade which now makes it our top auction prize


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			I did mention you'd shout for lunch, however, there was no mention of Jade which now makes it our top auction prize 
	View attachment 20793

Click to expand...

She has promised to show off her tattoo to the three lucky recipients


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

Can I just ask those that follow me on Twitter, when you see me thanking the manufacturers for their donations, can you please Like and RT them, it all helps towards our appreciation and goes a long way and hopefully paves the way for next year, thank you.


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			She has promised to show off her tattoo to the three lucky recipients


Click to expand...

Which one


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Which one 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately Robin, that would be telling......
I'll let her surprise "whoever"


I expect Mr Potato head will be along in a minute....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2016)

Just want to say amazing work from Robin :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

I would like to publicly thank Benross Golf and Chris Somerton their Product Manager for supporting our day and sending a fantastic set of golf clubs for us to auction on our forth coming day at Camberley Heath 

Benross have supported us in the past but again the contacts had changed within the company, but Chris remembered Rick when he was a participant in their "Be Our Tour Pro" competition in 2014 and they all had fond memories of him, and like us, were devastated when they heard the sad news.

So, they have sent me a set of HTX irons for us to auction and I must say, they look superb :thup: 










A full description of them will soon be listed in the For Sale section to start the auction process which enables those not attending to bid on them, this also gives us a good starting point on the day which speeds things up.

Should anyone wish to leave any silent bids on any of the items in Richarts list or what will continue to be announced leading up to the day, then please PM either myself or Richard and we will happily bid on your behalf if you can't attend the event.

I'm sure you'd all like to join me in thanking Benross Golf for their support and generosity....:clap:


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just want to say amazing work from Robin :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just want to say amazing work from Robin :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. He is doing a fantastic job at very short notice. 

Benross clubs look great Robin. I am sure Slasher Nash will bid for those whether he wants to or not.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just want to say amazing work from Robin :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed, top work Robin  :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 16, 2016)

Robin, you are pulling some right stuff out for the auction, top job :thup:

If I don't eat for a few weeks I might squeeze in those galvin green tops


----------



## Odvan (Sep 16, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Robin, you are pulling some right stuff out for the auction, top job :thup:

If I don't eat for a few weeks I might squeeze in those galvin green tops 

Click to expand...

Ahh, that rules me out of bidding then, didn't notice they were XXL.

.....


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 16, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Robin, you are pulling some right stuff out for the auction, top job :thup:

If I don't eat for a few weeks I might squeeze in those galvin green tops 

Click to expand...

Not sure they'd accommodate your swing...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 16, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Ahh, that rules me out of bidding then, didn't notice they were XXL.

.....
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Not sure they'd accommodate your swing...
		
Click to expand...

oh my sides are splitting


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			oh my sides are splitting 

Click to expand...

at least its not the jackets sides 

(pot, kettle, black etc etc)


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2016)

Fourball voucher for Coventry Golf Club &#128077;


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ive secured a 3-ball voucher for Radyr Golf Club. Well, it's a 4-ball but I'll be one of the 4!! Radyr is a Colt course in Cardiff. Fantastic course.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Ive secured a 3-ball voucher for Radyr Golf Club. Well, it's a 4-ball but I'll be one of the 4!! Radyr is a Colt course in Cardiff. Fantastic course.
		
Click to expand...

 That is great.:thup: Don't know the course, but yet to play a bad Colt one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Ive secured a 3-ball voucher for Radyr Golf Club. Well, it's a 4-ball but I'll be one of the 4!! Radyr is a Colt course in Cardiff. Fantastic course.
		
Click to expand...

Voucher for Cuddington obtained and the bonus is you won't have to play with me!!


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Voucher for Cuddington obtained and the bonus is you won't have to play with me!!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Richard, good man :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			Thanks Richard, good man :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome, least I can do, cracking effort yourself mate.


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 19, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Ive secured a 3-ball voucher for Radyr Golf Club. Well, it's a 4-ball but I'll be one of the 4!! Radyr is a Colt course in Cardiff. Fantastic course.
		
Click to expand...

Fish, I have the voucher as a PDF so I'll email it to you. PM me your email address pal.

Cheers.


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Fish, I have the voucher as a PDF so I'll email it to you. PM me your email address pal.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Done :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2016)

I would like to publicly thank Titleist (Acushnet) for supporting our day and sending us some of their newly released balls for us to auction/raffle on our forth coming day at Camberley Heath. 

I hope that they will continue to support us, even though they receive many requests and quite simply it's financially impossible for them to help everyone.




A full description of this item will soon be listed in the For Sale section to start the auction process which enables those not attending to bid, this also gives us a good starting point on the day which speeds things up, although this item may make up some raffles prizes as we can split them into sleeves. 

Should anyone wish to leave any silent bids on any of the items in Richarts list or what will continue to be announced leading up to the day, then please PM either myself or Richard and we will happily bid on your behalf if you can't attend the event.

I'm sure you'd all like to join me in thanking Titleist for their support and generosity....:clap:


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 19, 2016)

Well played to the retailers and manufacturers for their support.


----------



## RW1986 (Sep 19, 2016)

Centurion have put up a 4 ball


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2016)

RW1986 said:



			Centurion have put up a 4 ball
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: That is great Rick.


----------



## RW1986 (Sep 19, 2016)

Will try Aldwickbury Park tomorrow and the other Harpenden Courses


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2016)

RW1986 said:



			Centurion have put up a 4 ball
		
Click to expand...

Superb Rick, thank you and thank them from us all please. &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Fourball voucher for Coventry Golf Club &#128077;
		
Click to expand...





Although it states on the voucher April 2017, it's actually for 12 months.


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2016)

A big :thup: to Darren Williams who has kindly offered to host a 2-ball playing with himself and his son at Oswestry Golf Club which is where his son is a member.

*And*

Darren and his son will also host another 2-ball at Mile End Golf Club where they are both members.

Further details of what days or any restrictions will be published later when it goes live for bids.

Thank you very much guys :clap:


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2016)

Another :thup: to Craig (huds1475) for donating a 3-ball to play with him at Conwy Golf Club where he is soon to become a Country Member.  Saturday afternoons, Sundays or Bank Holidays and will be valid for 12 months.

Craig will also shout for Breakfast or Lunch, that means Stu can't bid as he'll want both 

Thank you Craig :clap:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Another :thup: to Craig (huds1475) for donating a 3-ball to play with him at Conwy Golf Club where he is soon to become a Country Member.  Saturday afternoons, Sundays or Bank Holidays and will be valid for 12 months.

Craig will also shout for Breakfast or Lunch, that means Stu can't bid as he'll want both 

Thank you Craig :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Ill bid and just have the 3 x breakfasts and 3 x lunches, it'll be more fun than watching him chomp round that Championship course


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 20, 2016)

Louise says she will wear a low cut top for anyone starting the Broadstone bidding at Â£100


----------



## RW1986 (Sep 20, 2016)

I've got a 4 ball for Aldwickbury Park Golf Club (Rick's old golf club)

valid until July 31st 2017 and can be used anytime during the week and after 12 at weekends :thup:

Asked the 2 Harpenden golf courses, Harpenden Common and also Harpenden Golf club. They're going to get back to me as both GM's are out of the office today.


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2016)

RW1986 said:



			I've got a 4 ball for Aldwickbury Park Golf Club (Rick's old golf club)

valid until July 31st 2017 and can be used anytime during the week and after 12 at weekends :thup:

Asked the 2 Harpenden golf courses, Harpenden Common and also Harpenden Golf club. They're going to get back to me as both GM's are out of the office today.
		
Click to expand...

Great job Rick, thanks for your support in doing this :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Louise says she will wear a low cut top for anyone starting the Broadstone bidding at Â£100   

Click to expand...

 Is the voucher valid in January ?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 20, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Ill bid and just have the 3 x breakfasts and 3 x lunches, it'll be more fun than watching him chomp round that Championship course 

Click to expand...

Knob


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Louise says she will wear a low cut top for anyone starting the Broadstone bidding at Â£100   

Click to expand...

Â£1000 if it finishes at her knees.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 21, 2016)

I have this spare not doing anything so I will put this in for the auction.




Cobra tour rusty 

60 

10 degree bounce

S200 shaft.

Still in the wrapper.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have this spare not doing anything so I will put this in for the auction.

View attachment 20829


Cobra tour rusty 

60 

10 degree bounce

S200 shaft.

Still in the wrapper.
		
Click to expand...

 That is great Glyn.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2016)

Titleist Cap signed by Webb Simpson :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 21, 2016)

Playing Essendon GC www.essendoncc.co.uk tomorrow in a Herts Mid-Age event. Secretary there has agreed to offer a 4-ball for H4H Auction. Also have a guest (ex-RAF based at Farnborough) wanting to contribute a 4-ball at his club Weybrook Park GC www.weybrookpark.co.uk 
Will bring both me on the day :thup:
Working on Brocket Hall next week...


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Playing Essendon GC www.essendoncc.co.uk tomorrow in a Herts Mid-Age event. Secretary there has agreed to offer a 4-ball for H4H Auction. Also have a guest (ex-RAF based at Farnborough) wanting to contribute a 4-ball at his club Weybrook Park GC www.weybrookpark.co.uk 
Will bring both me on the day :thup:
Working on Brocket Hall next week...
		
Click to expand...

Superb job, well done & thanks &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2016)

Just received a fully signed Everton shirt, and also two tickets to the Merseyside derby, either end, or any other league game.

I imagine Liverpool away tickets for the Goodison game are hard to come by ?? Great chance to get two in the away end, or if you are an Everton supporter in the home one. Tickets can also be used for any league game this season, so there might be some Arsenal, Chelsea, Utd, City, etc fans that fancy going to the game. I will give full terms and conditions when I post a separate thread for this fantastic item.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Just received a fully signed Everton shirt, and also two tickets to the Merseyside derby, either end, or any other league game.

I imagine Liverpool away tickets for the Goodison game are hard to come by ?? Great chance to get two in the away end, or if you are an Everton supporter in the home one. Tickets can also be used for any league game this season, so there might be some Arsenal, Chelsea, Utd, City, etc fans that fancy going to the game. I will give full terms and conditions when I post a separate thread for this fantastic item.
		
Click to expand...

Can you confirm if the tickets will be restricted views rich?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Can you confirm if the tickets will be restricted views rich?
		
Click to expand...

That doubles the price at Goodison doesnt it?


----------



## 2blue (Sep 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			That doubles the price at Goodison doesnt it?

Click to expand...

Haha....   good effort that


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2016)

I would like to publicly thank Lamkin Golf Grips and Kip Wellstead their Product Manager for supporting our day and sending a fantastic set of grips for us to auction on our forth coming day at Camberley Heath :thup:










Can anyone spot why these are a little bit special?

A full description of them will soon be listed in the For Sale section to start the auction process which enables those not attending to bid on them, this also gives us a good starting point on the day which speeds things up.

Should anyone wish to leave any silent bids on any of the items in Richarts list or what will continue to be announced leading up to the day, then please PM either myself or Richard and we will happily bid on your behalf if you can't attend the event.

I'm sure you'd all like to join me in thanking Lamkin Golf Grips for their support and generosity....:clap:


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2016)

Sam (Sam85) has kindly offered to host a 3-ball at his club and also throw in lunch at West Byfleet Golf Club which is situated only about 300 yards from New Zealand GC.

Further details of what days or if there are any restrictions will be published later when it goes live for bids.

Thank you very much Sam :clap:


----------



## JamesR (Sep 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			I would like to publicly thank Lamkin Golf Grips and Kip Wellstead their Product Manager for supporting our day and sending a fantastic set of grips for us to auction on our forth coming day at Camberley Heath :thup:

View attachment 20844


View attachment 20845


View attachment 20846


Can anyone spot why these are a little bit special?

A full description of them will soon be listed in the For Sale section to start the auction process which enables those not attending to bid on them, this also gives us a good starting point on the day which speeds things up.

Should anyone wish to leave any silent bids on any of the items in Richarts list or what will continue to be announced leading up to the day, then please PM either myself or Richard and we will happily bid on your behalf if you can't attend the event.

I'm sure you'd all like to join me in thanking Lamkin Golf Grips for their support and generosity....:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Because they've got my initials on them?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			I would like to publicly thank Lamkin Golf Grips and Kip Wellstead their Product Manager for supporting our day and sending a fantastic set of grips for us to auction on our forth coming day at Camberley Heath :thup:

View attachment 20844


View attachment 20845


View attachment 20846


*Can anyone spot why these are a little bit special?*

A full description of them will soon be listed in the For Sale section to start the auction process which enables those not attending to bid on them, this also gives us a good starting point on the day which speeds things up.

Should anyone wish to leave any silent bids on any of the items in Richarts list or what will continue to be announced leading up to the day, then please PM either myself or Richard and we will happily bid on your behalf if you can't attend the event.

I'm sure you'd all like to join me in thanking Lamkin Golf Grips for their support and generosity....:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Stolen from Justin Roseâ€¦â€¦..?


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2016)

I would like to publicly thank Callaway Golf for supporting our day and sending a fantastic Masters Golf Bag for us to auction on our forth coming day at Camberley Heath :thup:



















A full description of the bag will soon be listed in the For Sale section to start the auction process which enables those not attending to bid on it, this also gives us a good starting point on the day which speeds things up.

Should any of you Callaway Fanboys wish to leave any silent bids on this or any of the items in Richarts list or what will continue to be announced leading up to the day, then please PM either myself or Richard and we will happily bid on your behalf if you can't attend the event.

I'm sure you'd all like to join me in thanking Callaway Golf and Imurgs help in securing it for their support and generosity....:clap:


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			I would like to publicly thank Callaway Golf for supporting our day and sending a fantastic Masters Golf Bag for us to auction on our forth coming day at Camberley Heath :thup:

View attachment 20873


View attachment 20868


View attachment 20869


View attachment 20870


View attachment 20871


View attachment 20872


A full description of the bag will soon be listed in the For Sale section to start the auction process which enables those not attending to bid on it, this also gives us a good starting point on the day which speeds things up.

Should any of you Callaway Fanboys wish to leave any silent bids on this or any of the items in Richarts list or what will continue to be announced leading up to the day, then please PM either myself or Richard and we will happily bid on your behalf if you can't attend the event.

I'm sure you'd all like to join me in thanking Callaway Golf and Imurgs help in securing it for their support and generosity....:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant Robin. If only I didn't carry I would be in for it.

Hopefully getting a 4 ball at West Hill shortly.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2016)

Top work guys some great items for auction shame ive run out of cash.

Keep up the great work


----------



## sam85 (Sep 28, 2016)

richart said:



			Brilliant Robin. If only I didn't carry I would be in for it.

Hopefully getting a 4 ball at West Hill shortly.
		
Click to expand...

I'd jump on that 4 ball but I'm still having nightmares about the last time I played there &#128584;


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2016)

sam85 said:



			I'd jump on that 4 ball but I'm still having nightmares about the last time I played there &#128584;
		
Click to expand...

 4 ball from West Hill arrived today. Many thanks to Gina and Jane at West Hill for their continued support.:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 3, 2016)

Bought these a while back to donate to the H4H auction. A gentleman called John Speight does paper cutting and thought these were appropriate for the auction.

The size of the below are WW1 Soldier 86x59mm and the Golfer 67x80mm both mounted but unframed.

Don't know why the forum turns the pics on the side, as they're not saved that way on my PC








Also got a 4ball voucher (Possibly 2) for Whickham GC to collect as well.


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Bought these a while back to donate to the H4H auction. A gentleman called John Speight does paper cutting and thought these were appropriate for the auction.

The size of the below are WW1 Soldier 86x59mm and the Golfer 67x80mm both mounted but unframed.

Don't know why the forum turns the pics on the side, as they're not saved that way on my PC

View attachment 20980
View attachment 20982
View attachment 20981
View attachment 20983



Also got a 4ball voucher (Possibly 2) for Whickham GC to collect as well.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Dave, top man &#128077;


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Bought these a while back to donate to the H4H auction. A gentleman called John Speight does paper cutting and thought these were appropriate for the auction.

The size of the below are WW1 Soldier 86x59mm and the Golfer 67x80mm both mounted but unframed.

Don't know why the forum turns the pics on the side, as they're not saved that way on my PC

View attachment 20980
View attachment 20982
View attachment 20981
View attachment 20983



Also got a 4ball voucher (Possibly 2) for Whickham GC to collect as well.
		
Click to expand...

 They are really good Dave.:thup: We will auction them on the day.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have a signed Lee Westwood shirt to donate
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2016)

***Urgent Announcement***

I think I've received and squeezed as much as I can from manufacturers/suppliers, which I must say I am thrilled with as it was becoming quite daunting at first as they no doubt receive so many requests but those that have come up trumps I can't thank them enough.  Most of those contacted have had the decency to reply even though they no longer support outside requests, it's a little disappointing from those that simply ignore the correspondence sent, but hey...

I am now going to look through the backlog of posts where some of you have graciously offered to host players at your own course at your expense.  I have to say, it's one thing obtaining a voucher from your club (which is still excellent by the way) but to host the possibility of 2 or 3 strangers at your course through an auction is testiment of what this forum and the friendships that can be formed from it are all about, and for that, I thank you.

So, I need those of you who have offered those specific rounds to contact me with your personal details so I can produce a voucher so that the winner of it can contact you and I can announce the full details on here for the forthcoming auction.

Unfortunately due to the many PM's I get in my role supporting Rich I have to delete them daily to keep it clear, so, can you all please send me as much detail as possible regarding the conditions of your offer to host the winner/s at your course to robin.hopkins@sky.com, I have set this email up specifically only for this and it will be deleted after Camberley Heath, so please don't use it in the future!  Please include your forum name, real name, the club/course and any specific conditions and most importantly a contact number.

Further to the above, those that have gleaned vouchers direct from your club can you please ensure that you *bring them with you* to Camberley and hand them to Rich, Vicky or myself, if you have obtained a voucher and are not playing  the day then please let me know via PM and I will forward you my address to have it sent to me ASAP, and again, thank you.   

There's still time to ask your club or Pro or if you know anyone in any profession, it doesn't have to be just golf related, for anything that could be auctioned to raise funds towards our cause as we are now working on the programme and will be acknowledging those companies or indeed individuals within it to thank them for their support. Obviously this is time sensitive to let's have a last push please everyone :thup: 

As an aside, we still have a few regulars that have not committed yet to the day, please don't leave it to the last minute guys if you know you are definitely coming, please get your deposit of Â£35 paid to the link at the bottom of mine or Richarts posts and get on board, again any newbies please join us for what is always a great annual meet..

Thank you


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2016)

Sandy has very kindly donated a Gokart for the auction. She has been a huge supporter of the H4H day over many years, and we look forward to seeing her on the day. Thanks Sandy.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2016)

Main list of items is now open for auction bids HERE and will conclude at Camberley Heath.

Other 3 & 4 balls and any other late items will be posted separately and will end at midnight on Saturday 22nd October.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2016)

I have received some more hosting of three-balls overnight and I have already listed a couple that came through via email but haven't had time to thank, which I apologise for.

Thank you to Brian for Murcar, Kenny for Glenbervie and Toad for Blairgowrie :thup:

I'll do my best to keep up with you all as I receive your personal texts, emails and PM's.

Thank you everyone for the continued support :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			I have received some more hosting of three-balls overnight and I have already listed a couple that came through via email but haven't had time to thank, which I apologise for.

Thank you to Brian for Murcar, Kenny for Glenbervie and Toad for Blairgowrie :thup:

I'll do my best to keep up with you all as I receive your personal texts, emails and PM's.

Thank you everyone for the continued support :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Some top courses there Robin. Scotland road trip looks in order. Big thanks to all the hosts.:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 8, 2016)

Another small auction item, I've got 2 dozen Srixon Soft Feel balls to add


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Another small auction item, I've got 2 dozen Srixon Soft Feel balls to add
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Dave, top man &#128077;&#127948;


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2016)

All the 'hosting' auctions have now been posted HERE and will close at Midnight on Saturday 22nd, these do not include some rounds that are on the main list HERE which will conclude at Camberley Heath, plus, we still have a number of fourball vouchers to auction on the day from courses such as; Leighton Buzzard, Whickham, Ipswich, 59 Clubs, Cooden Beach, Essendon and Weybrook :thup:

If you have contacted either Richard or myself and can't see your course mentioned anywhere, please PM me and prompt me and I will address it ASAP.

Items pledged but not listed will also be auctioned on the day.

Were happy to still accept any hosting or voucher rounds and of course any item to use for prizes and indeed auction, you've all be great so far and the team thanks you, let's have a last push these last 2-weeks running up to Camberley and make this year's annual Help for Heroes event something that will be spoken about and looked back upon for years to come. 

The team hasn't quite finished announcing everything we have to offer on the day but it was important to get all these items up and running first, further announcements will follow :mmm: 

PLEASE don't forget to bring your pledges and especially vouchers so everything can be handed out to the winning bidders on the day, we don't want to be sending items to them at our costs.

Thank you everyone :clap:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 10, 2016)

Can't remember if I mentioned 1 or 2 vouchers from Whickham, either way we have 2 valid until September 2017


----------



## Fish (Oct 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			All the 'hosting' auctions have now been posted HERE and will close at Midnight on Saturday 22nd, these do not include some rounds that are on the main list HERE which will conclude at Camberley Heath, plus, we still have a number of fourball vouchers to auction on the day from courses such as; Leighton Buzzard, *Whickham*, Ipswich, 59 Clubs, Cooden Beach, Essendon and Weybrook :thup:

If you have contacted either Richard or myself and can't see your course mentioned anywhere, please PM me and prompt me and I will address it ASAP.

Items pledged but not listed will also be auctioned on the day.

Were happy to still accept any hosting or voucher rounds and of course any item to use for prizes and indeed auction, you've all be great so far and the team thanks you, let's have a last push these last 2-weeks running up to Camberley and make this year's annual Help for Heroes event something that will be spoken about and looked back upon for years to come. 

The team hasn't quite finished announcing everything we have to offer on the day but it was important to get all these items up and running first, further announcements will follow :mmm: 

PLEASE don't forget to bring your pledges and especially vouchers so everything can be handed out to the winning bidders on the day, we don't want to be sending items to them at our costs.

Thank you everyone :clap:
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			Can't remember if I mentioned 1 or 2 vouchers from Whickham, either way we have 2 valid until September 2017
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 13, 2016)

I've got 12 Taylormade XP balls for raffle


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2016)

Kraxx68 said:



			I've got 12 Taylormade XP balls for raffle 

Click to expand...

Well done Stu, top man &#128077;


----------



## 2blue (Oct 21, 2016)

I've a bottle of Galva for the raffle  :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

2blue said:



			I've a bottle of Galva for the raffle  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Good man. All raffle prizes gratefully received.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2016)

Can all those that have pledged raffle prizes and fourball vouchers please don't forget them, put them in the car before your clubs, you'll probably play better without them anyway :smirk:

Thank you :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			Can all those that have pledged raffle prizes and fourball vouchers please don't forget them, put them in the car before your clubs, you'll probably play better without them anyway :smirk:

Thank you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Already packed along with a couple of Titleist caps for raffle prizes. We actually have two Westwood shirts now although one is a very old model (old sponsor logos)


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

Just to let everyone know, we had quite a few items that we did not have time to auction. We can only work mark the auctioneer so hard. Shirts (Homer/Liverbirdie) shoes etc. They have not gone in my wardrobe, but will be auctioned next year. We also have quite a few raffle prizes that were not claimed, so unless you want to come and see me to collect them, I will put them back in the raffle for next year.

Could I just say anothe big thank you for all the auction and raffle items. I am sure we will raise a record amount through the auction items, and the raffle actually had some good prizes this year.


----------



## Fish (Oct 26, 2016)

Just to add to the above, when I get home tonight I will be listing a full report of everything which was auctioned, what the winning bids were and their current status, I will also be auctioning a few items we didn't get around to putting up which will ad to our current announced total &#128077;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 26, 2016)

Where can I find out the winners of the Auction items? 


Fish said:



			Just to add to the above, when I get home tonight I will be listing a full report of everything which was auctioned, what the winning bids were and their current status, I will also be auctioning a few items we didn't get around to putting up which will ad to our current announced total &#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Where can I find out the winners of the Auction items?
		
Click to expand...

 They will be included in Robin's full report.:thup:


----------

